# Cobia fishing this week



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

We're going to try for the man-in-the-brown-suite from Sandbridge on Thursday. Anyone who is unemployed for the summer (like me) or feeling sick like Trevor should get in.

Ric
289-5136


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

my warehouse guy is on vacation...so I'm pullin dbl duty....I do feel a cold / fever coming on...I may be sick next week :--| 

Good luck.....thinkin of droppin some blue crab / or sand fleas @ the RIJ....fer some Baaaaa-heads


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

mon? fri?


----------

